# NGG16 Souyh Africa



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Something yo don't wanna miss!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUnn...re=related



Manfred, 



@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

G R E A T !!! 

Thanks


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Those Garrets are neat! Interesting scenery too. kinda looks like western parts of the US 

That one seems to be creating quite a plume of steam from around the cylinders. I suppose there are some leaks in the old girl. I hadn't noticed that on the Welch engines which I am sure get much better maintenance


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo from Austria,

for the friends of Garratt-locos:
http://www.garrattmaker.com/images/...fmengo.pdf
greetings from Peter


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Personal favorite ACR #141 in glorious RED. Too bad Accucraft had to follow the WHR prototype with Maroon. She looks a lot better in RED. (Ok, so one is 141 the other 143 - minor detail.)

Below ACR NG/G16A 141. 'A' indicates addition of Lempor Exhaust with its tell-tale tapered stack.











Long run with a water canteen and wagon full of coal.











Check out the video to hear the Lempor Exhaust effects. Exhaust is not as loud but has a higher pitch. Listen carefully you can hear distinctly 4 cylinders working. 
Alfred County Railway NGG16A Garratt November 1996


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

That video was really neat! That little beasty was pulling a pretty heavy train. Very interesting countryside too. 

Can you give a Yank some background on those Garretts vs the ones on the Welsh Highland railway? Are they essentially the same machine? Did the Welsh and the South African railways purchase theirs at the same time or did one line get their engines from the other? When were those engines built?


----------



## wslogger15 (Jul 14, 2008)

Does anyone have an Accucraft NGG16 that want to sell? I am looking for one. Prefer black but will consider any color. 

Contact: [email protected] 

Best Regards, 
Charles Collins


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Phippsburg Eric on 03 Nov 2011 07:01 AM 
That video was really neat! That little beasty was pulling a pretty heavy train. Very interesting countryside too. 

Can you give a Yank some background on those Garretts vs the ones on the Welsh Highland railway? Are they essentially the same machine? Did the Welsh and the South African railways purchase theirs at the same time or did one line get their engines from the other? When were those engines built? 

Eric:
All you ask for is too much for a simple reply post. Suggest starting with a fe links below then follow you interests for more info.

Beyer, Peacock and Company

South African Class NG G16 2-6-2+2-6-2

Home Page Beyer Peacock Garratt Locomotives 

This link page has links to the WHS Garratts:
Rolling stock for the new Welsh Highland 

Video: Beyer Garratt Locomotives Round The World - Queensland.

Chris Scott


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I enjoyed your links... 
I know a bit more about those interesting engines now than I did. If i am correct I seem to understand that all the two footers were originally built for export (from the UK) and the ones currently in service in Wales have been re-imported. They were originally built by Beyer Peacock but a few other manufacterers built them later on up into the '50s


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Phippsburg Eric on 06 Nov 2011 03:33 PM 
I enjoyed your links... 
I know a bit more about those interesting engines now than I did. If i am correct I seem to understand that all the two footers were originally built for export (from the UK) and the ones currently in service in Wales have been re-imported. They were originally built by Beyer Peacock but a few other manufacterers built them later on up into the '50s 

An excellent source for more indepth Garratt history is the web site Garratt[/b]

... (almost) ... two-thirds of Garratts (1023 of 1651) built at Beyer, Peacock's Gorton Foundry. Remainder constructed by licensees, some small number by non-licensed builders. Garratts built in Britain, France, Spain, Germany, Italy, Belgium, South Africa, Brazil, and Australia 

(If I remember my history) Garrratts were little used in the UK. Garratts were designed for heavy hauls, over long distances with continues running. That model really did not fit the UK railroads and operations resullting in high maintance and high costs. They were ideal for countries like South Africa and Australia.


I wish Accucrraft would make the Garratt K1, the first Production Garratt The K1 in 1909: Very popular with UK modelers and might sell as well as the NGG16 - would be a really attractive price. There used to be a couple of UK K1 makers but they were all backed up 12-18+ months and stopped years ago.









Only one is preserved at the WHR:


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Those are "cute!!" I like small engines! That one is a Compound with the high pressure clyinders under the cab and the low pressure cylinders under the smokebox! very cool! I wonder if any production model has actually been built with real compound action? 

a pair of Roundhouse chassis would make a good start on scratch building one, though not compound without some work.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Eric, 
If you are talking 'articulated' locomotives, although NOT a Garratt, Aster did do a compond Mallet. 
http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/abr96mallet.htm 
Also Aster built the SBB A3/5 Compound: 
http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/sbba3-5.htm 
So, it is possible to build production compounds in Gauge 1. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Regner also built the TSSD Mallet with compounding and the Saxon Meyer IVK with full working compounding and Simpling valve..


----------

